

Hotmail launches accounts you can throw away - sp332
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20030574-75.html

======
rationalbeaver
I was under the impression that Hotmail _is_ accounts you can throw away.

~~~
vkdelta
They multiplied it then. Now we have multiple trashbins.

------
jschuur
I've been using and publishing my one personal email address for over 10 (15?)
years now, and I sign up o a ton of new web sites and notification lists. So
far I've never been harassed by spam that I can't get rid of, and it takes me
10 seconds a day to scan through my Google Apps Gmail spam folder to look for
false positives.

I just don't see the need personally for throwaway accounts, although I do use
a few subaddresss with minuses in them for filtering.

Maybe I'm not a typical user, and I get why people think they need them, but
in my actual experience, I've been doing fine without them.

~~~
ams6110
I've had the same experience. I use mailinator occasionally, for sites that
seem _really_ untrustworthy, but on the whole I use my real email and am not
too bothered with spam.

------
veb
Hotmail did something!

------
Kilimanjaro
I created <http://boog.me> specifically for that purpose, but instead of
receiving spam forever, you just forget about that account and never check
back.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Like mailinator.com?

They have new aliases all the time to prevent people preventing you from using
mailinator email addresses.

------
angusgr
A similar throwaway email forwarding service I've been using for a while is
spamgourmet: <http://spamgourmet.com/>

Spamgourmet has two advatanges I can see: one is that it's dead easy to create
aliases, the other is that it's small enough that noone has started an
automated system to spam spamgourmet users (something that it is vulnerable
to.)

~~~
pilif
Shameless self promotion: there is also my <http://tempalias.com> which
doesn't require you to create an account, or even just visiting the site more
than once (there is a bookmarklet).

Also, the full site is open source (node.js), so you can run your own at your
own domain

------
InclinedPlane
They should launch accounts _they_ don't throw away.

------
x0ner
Anyone else see this as a royal pain in the ass? Malware developers and
spammers are going to jump all over this one.

~~~
wipt
I wouldn't think so - it should be more difficult to interface with a email
service like than than to use their own server software.

------
sp332
Can anyone find this info on a Microsoft blog, or feature list, or something?
I could only find the info on CNet.

~~~
aneesh
From the Windows Live Blog:

[http://windowsteamblog.com/windows_live/b/windowslive/archiv...](http://windowsteamblog.com/windows_live/b/windowslive/archive/2011/02/03/hotmail-
delivers-aliases-to-help-you-manage-and-secure-your-email-account.aspx)

------
dw0rm
It is possible to use different email accounts from one gmail interface as
well, which I do.

~~~
hokkos
Yes, but it is painful to set up things like check mail, send mail account,
forwarding and filters. Google should add alias too, I hope that what hotmail
do will force them to do the same.

~~~
mauriciob
What about youraddress+something@gmail.com? It's pretty useful, but still
people can know your real address.

------
tim_sw
won't this make it really easy for spammers to create fake accounts on other
sites?

~~~
mrkurt
It's still harder than a catch-all alias on a domain hosted elsewhere.

------
bkaid
Would be also useful if the government would issue us multiple identities we
could throw away.

